# dollar tree lemon juice and Peru



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I had to go to dollar tree for some thank you notes. Browsing the store led me to find they are selling quarts of lemon juice for a buck of course....it appears the country of origin is Peru. distrubuted by VA, made in Peru...
do that got me looking at the bottle of lemon juice in the fridge...that is also made in Peru (I have a tendency to buy store brands, no ReaLemon here  )
also surprised myself because I am usually all over reading every label.

I guess why I am bringing this up is twofold...

if you need a stockpile of lemon juice (vit C, used in preserves, can make lemonade etc, excellent prep item), and dont care that it is "made in Peru", head to dollar tree.

Anyone have any aversion to using Peruvian products?? I am asking because I have an aversion to Chinese...seems they just dont care what they use to make items, or dump in the soil to get passed to the plants/food items. 

Just wondering what you think about that??
Im going to check the name brand lemon juice at work today, and see where that comes from before I consider making a larger purchase.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I try to avoid products made in China, but it is getting more and more difficult. I used to get my computer made by a computer company here, but then realised that the majority of the parts came from China, so why pay more to have one built, when I can save 1/3 or more buying out of the box? My reason for avoilding Chinese products is not due to lack of quality control, but due to their violation of basic rights, especially children.

I have no problem buying products from Peru, Chili, Brazil, Bolivia, Mexico, etc. Actually, just try to buy tinned corned beef that isn't packaged in Brazil, for example. It's all part of the "global economy".


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

I believe a good share of the fresh fruit we get in the winter is from Peru. I use their products and never any problem. I still will not use a food item that is from China, or anything else.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I never thought of stockpiling that. But we now have 2 Meyeri lemon trees and one has a few blooms right now. The other should bloom fully this winter. We also have a tangerine and a Key Lime.
Future citrus solved, as long as I don't kill them.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I'd rather they grow lemons than coca.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I checked the ReaLemon bottle..."product of USA and Argentina"
I guess I will pick a few up for the shelf


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I have no problem buying from countries that are our friends or that are good countries. A lot of the fruits here come from chili.As of now, I have no problem with chili. I do have a problem with pakistan because they have been the hub of muslim terrorist ever since their female president was assinated. So, I have been boycotting anything from pakistan, which is hard because most of the cotton clothes here in america come from pakistan.
I would love to boycott china but as of now I cant, because everything comes from china and if I did I would have a very hard time existing.
I did need to buy a new bike and instead of buying a new one from china, I bought a second hand Murry that was made in Tenn in 1985. So, score one america.

You know though, even if you buy american products most of the fruits and veg are picked and grown by mexican migrant workers who send their money back to mexico and live in tents so they dont have to pay rent, so what do we as a nation gain there. Also, unions are great for union workers, but they really have discouraged american industry from investing in our country and they have discouraged american shoppers because of the low quality products they could get away with making and the high price they asked for it.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

City Bound said:


> You know though, even if you buy american products most of the fruits and veg are picked and grown by mexican migrant workers who send their money back to mexico and live in tents so they dont have to pay rent, so what do we as a nation gain there. Also, unions are great for union workers, but they really have discouraged american industry from investing in our country and they have discouraged american shoppers because of the low quality products they could get away with making and the high price they asked for it.


Truthfully, my reasons for not buying chinese food is the fact that they poison their soil, and dont seem to care about the shoddy products they do send over. They even poisoned their own babies with melamione tainted formula.What about the gumball machine jewelry tainedwith lead and mercury. I work as a vendor at WM, and I have seen in 8 years, carts loaded with dishes recalled because they exceed the level of lead in the glaze. I buy Mexican coke, German shoes, and I drive a Japanese car. I also have a few silk Chinese blouses and a fan. Thats about all I would want from them.


----------

